# Wife pregnant - Applying for Skilled independent Visa



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,
I got an invite to apply for skilled independent (189) visa today & will be applying soon. I intend to include my wife in the application - currently she is 3 months pregnant. 

Even though I will include her, most likely I will be not be able to submit her complete medical documents since chest X-ray is not advisable for her. I understand that this will put her visa application on hold.

My question - will I be granted a visa if all my requirements are fulfilled? Or will my visa be also on hold (since it is a single application for me & wife)?

Thanks !!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi PKR, 

since you are applying as a family unit the entire application will be on hold. It's an "all or nothing" thing because you have submitted a joint application. Likewise, if the medical examination or PPC for one member of the family unit disqualifies this person for a visa grant, then the entire application will be refused (after an opportunity to comment and take other measures of course). 

If you want to migrate as a family (and save the money for a partner application later-on), your wife will have to wait with her chest X-ray until after the baby is born. You can then also include your son or daughter in the application. To quote from DIAC Migration Booklet 6: 


> A child who is born after an application is made (but before it is decided) will be included in the parent’s application. This will be done automatically once the department is *notified in writing* of the details of the newborn child together with a certified copy of the child’s full birth certificate.


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

You rightly note that you lodge a single application with her as a secondary applicant. Visas will be issued when all applicants have met the requirements. So, no, you will not get your visa before she has her medicals done and assessed.


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Monika & Tenten,
Thanks for your immediate responses... I guess it will be better to apply for a visa just for myself right now. In any case, we didn't have any intention for my wife to travel anytime before end of year - so probably I will apply for a separate partner/dependent visa after baby is born.

Thanks a lot for your help 

PRK


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi PRK, 

just to make sure you are aware of the implications of applying for separate visas: 
DIAC Client Service Charter - Processing Times for Family Visas
Family Visas FAQ


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for highlighting this... I also started researching the Partner visa details and found that it is neither straightforward nor quick. It is bad enough that I am contemplating leaving my pregnant wife alone for a few months, but being separated for any longer than that is just not acceptable !!

Most online discussions indicate that it is safe enough to do an X-ray while pregnant, with the proper shielding... We might still risk the X-ray if the doctor also approves.

But I have a follow-up doubt. I want to apply for the visa ASAP so that the entire process completes sooner. I will include my wife in the application as well. Once the CO is assigned (after a month or so), he/she will ask for our medicals. At that time, if we decide not to go for the X-ray, *is it possible for us to withdraw just her name from the application and let mine continue independently? Or is that not allowed?
*

I know my questions are getting ever more complex , please guide me if you can. Thanks for all your help so far - I am truly thankful for this forum & folks like you.

Rgds.




espresso said:


> Hi PRK,
> 
> just to make sure you are aware of the implications of applying for separate visas:
> DIAC Client Service Charter - Processing Times for Family Visas
> Family Visas FAQ


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi PRK, 

what exactly do you hope to gain by adding and then removing your wife as a migration dependent from your application? Even if she is not migrating with you right now, she will have to pass the medical examinations. To quote from the DIAC Health Examinations page: 



> The above health examinations (_X-ray plus general health examination_) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.


As you already found out processing a partner (and child) visa takes time, so you will be separated from you wife for quite a long time if you apply for individual visas. Would it be so bad to wait another six months until she has delivered the baby and you can go as a family? By the way, it currently takes about 2 months to get a CO allocated and then you might have to wait for your PPC etc. - so the time difference can be smaller than you might expect. That said, I would apply for the visa right now and inform DIAC that you wish to put your application on hold until after your child is born. 

*X-ray while pregnant:* Form 160 provides some background on this issue. Once again: 



> The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray.


However, if you take a look at the Instructions for Panel Physicians: 



> It is common to request x-rays for women of reproductive age (some of whom will be unknowingly pregnant at the time of the x-ray).


Doctors are expected to take proper precautions for women who may be pregnant without knowing about it. That's why you always get a shield to wear. So, it's really your decision. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Thanks for highlighting this... I also started researching the Partner visa details and found that it is neither straightforward nor quick. It is bad enough that I am contemplating leaving my pregnant wife alone for a few months, but being separated for any longer than that is just not acceptable !!
> 
> Most online discussions indicate that it is safe enough to do an X-ray while pregnant, with the proper shielding... We might still risk the X-ray if the doctor also approves.
> 
> ...


Hi PRK,

Just think, if the below (already mentioned by monika) works for you:

1) You apply for Visa, with all the documents (except for medicals and PCC).

2) Once the CO is allocated (Might take about 2 months), He would ask for the medicals and PCC, then write a polite mail explaining him the situation and ask him to hold the application, till the Medicals can be completed for your wife. (This way, you get a CO, and just the last 10% work will be pending).

3) Once the baby is delivered, just get the medicals done at the same time, and get them uploaded along with the PCC & the Passport for your baby.( For Indian PCC & passport, Your wife needs to visit the PSK along with the kid - but can get preferential treatment based on New-mother fact- Hardly 30 minutes job at the PSK - My experience) 
So, when all is done, if all other documents are already assessed by the CO, then You may get a visa grant within a week or so!!


This above is just my opinion, and decide based on what is best for you and depending on the ability to visit PSK right after the delivery!! (Anyways, it is tough within 6 months)


BR,
Uday


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for your inputs Monika. I guess I needed a day to think clearly & get my priorities right. I will apply as a family unit right now, request it to be on hold till baby arrives and will migrate only baby is born & all 3 of us have the PR.

Only doubt now is regarding how long the visa application be kept on hold. I will need to apply for the visa before it expires on April 4. The baby is due only in Aug, so the earliest I can include my baby in the visa application is September/October. Is it common to have the visa application on hold for so long (6 months+) - will the CO agree to that?

PRK





espresso said:


> Hi PRK,
> 
> what exactly do you hope to gain by adding and then removing your wife as a migration dependent from your application? Even if she is not migrating with you right now, she will have to pass the medical examinations. To quote from the DIAC Health Examinations page:
> 
> ...


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Uday,
Thanks... I agree with your recommendations here - will go with your suggested approach.

Only doubt I have (and I have asked Monika the same) - can the visa application be on hold for 6 months+ without any issues? Because it will take that long for baby to arrive & subsequent documents to be ready.

PRK



UdayBASIS said:


> Hi PRK,
> 
> Just think, if the below (already mentioned by monika) works for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Hi Uday,
> Thanks... I agree with your recommendations here - will go with your suggested approach.
> 
> Only doubt I have (and I have asked Monika the same) - can the visa application be on hold for 6 months+ without any issues? Because it will take that long for baby to arrive & subsequent documents to be ready.
> ...


Hi PRK,

Lets say that, you apply by April 1st, then the CO allocation will take another 2 months, that is by June 1st week(or a little earlier).

Here, when the CO is allocated to process your application, You would get a list required documents, (Medicals, PCC for both of You).

Then You write to the CO asking for more time, may be for 3 or 4 months (considering it would be already June 1st week, and September/ October would be 3 or 4 months away) explaining him the circumstances(that the Doctor has advised not to go for X-ray, since the pregnancy is in 6th month or so)

So, we are talking of a hold period of 3 / 4 months, and I don't see there would be any issue for the same. (Also read somewhere in the forum that, people have got a Hold period for some similar duration).

Hope this clarifies any remaining doubts that you may have.

BR,
Uday


----------



## PRK (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Uday... this is pretty much what I plan to do - hope everything goes well.

Good luck with your migration as well.




UdayBASIS said:


> Hi PRK,
> 
> Lets say that, you apply by April 1st, then the CO allocation will take another 2 months, that is by June 1st week(or a little earlier).
> 
> ...


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Thanks Uday... this is pretty much what I plan to do - hope everything goes well.
> 
> Good luck with your migration as well.


Thanks PRK!

Lets hope for the best!

BR,
Uday


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a question my South Australia State Sponsorship has been approved and now i wanted to apply for VISA and need to submit 3060AUD since i will be moving with my family.My wife is 6 month pregnent and i found a post in the forum mentioning that Chest X-ray of pregnant wife is not recommenced. If i drop my wife from my application will it affect my application process since in SA SS application i mentioned that i will be moving with my wife? Secondly how long it takes for the CO suppose i submit my FEE in Feb so in which month CO will be appearing?

Can i ask CO to hold my application untill the birth of my child that is due in late july?

What should i do friends?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi kashifbari, 

if you read through the entire thread you will see the options lined out. 

Either your wife agrees to the chest X-ray prior to birth. But then, if your visa is granted before the birth you will have to apply for an extra visa for your baby, which will cost you an 2,060AUD plus takes some time to process. 

You could also remove your wife from the visa application as non-migrating (for now), but she'll still have to pass the medicals. Plus, you would then need to apply for a partner visa, which takes some 6 additional months. 

Or you could just apply for your visa right now and inform the CO (as soon as you get one) that your wife is pregnant and could he please put the application on hold until after the delivery. Then you can add your baby and migrate as a family at no extra cost (and effort/time). Your decision!

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## UdayBASIS (Dec 24, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a question my South Australia State Sponsorship has been approved and now i wanted to apply for VISA and need to submit 3060AUD since i will be moving with my family.My wife is 6 month pregnent and i found a post in the forum mentioning that Chest X-ray of pregnant wife is not recommenced. If i drop my wife from my application will it affect my application process since in SA SS application i mentioned that i will be moving with my wife? Secondly how long it takes for the CO suppose i submit my FEE in Feb so in which month CO will be appearing?
> 
> ...


Hi Kashifbari,

The suggestion for PRK applies for You as well!

If You submit your Visa Application by feb, the CO allocation can be expected by April! (Apprx 2 months). Then you could ask the CO to hold the application, explaining the circumstance! THis way, you can add your baby as well, after the delivery!

BR,
Uday


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

PRK said:


> Hi,
> I got an invite to apply for skilled independent (189) visa today & will be applying soon. I intend to include my wife in the application - currently she is 3 months pregnant.
> 
> Even though I will include her, most likely I will be not be able to submit her complete medical documents since chest X-ray is not advisable for her. I understand that this will put her visa application on hold.
> ...


I too was in the same situation. I still went ahead with the application. Later, after the case officer got assigned, we requested the case officer to put our case on hold till the baby is born. Once the baby is born, get him / her added in the application and notify case officer. This is the best option available to you, All the best.


----------



## staycool (Dec 30, 2010)

hii all,
i was in the same position, when we lodged our visa application in September, we requested co to put it on hold and he requested only letter from her doctor to confirm expected date of delivery and when we submitted it, co advise us that no need to do the medicals and pcc for the rest of the family (me and my son) now, and we should do it after delivery.
my wife delivered in January and when we notify co, he resend the request for medicals and pcc again for all the family including the new baby.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi kashifbari,
> 
> if you read through the entire thread you will see the options lined out.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'd like to have few comments on this issue.
Let's say the parents are applying for PR(the wife is currently pregnant pending X-ray test), and considering whether or not they will proceed the x-ray with a lead shield (advised by a doctor).

1. If they decided with a "GO", it is likely the parents will be granted PR before delivering a birth (let's say the healthchecks are all okay) -> and if they manage to give birth in AU (for sure with onshore applications, i am not sure how for offshore ones)-> probably the child will be automatically AU citizenship. In this circumstance, the child is an AU citizen by birth (and even before its parents - coz the couple normally need to wait at least a year follwing their PR to get a citizenship). -> so is it a good idea?
(of course there is a setback for offshore application in this case, coz if their baby is born overseas -> they need to apply a new visa for a baby, so cost money and time consuming)

2. If it is a "NO GO" decision, the visa will be on hold until a child is born
-after a child is born => the parents and a child will be granted a PR at the same time -> in this case, a child will not be a citizen yet (coz by the time the child is born, their parents are still under bridging visa)

Based on the aforementioned analysis, "GO" option seems to be beneficial, does not it?
Please correct me if i am wrong. Thanks


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

I am also in the same situation. When CO was assigned, he asked for the medicals and PCC. Upon informing him about the pregnancy, he gave us the month time after delivery for the submission of the documents. 

Last week, I asked him if he needs more documents. He said, he needs only the medicals and PCC at this stage. He has not asked me form 80 and other details. My concerned is what CO is doing now ? It seems my application is in pending state unless i submit the medicals and PCC. Will CO be able to grant the visa after submission of medical and PCC ? or he will be processing the application even after the submission of PCC and Medicals. Also, how can I expedite the processing before medicals and PCC.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

*@zqureshi:*
To be honest, one can only speculate how long it will take. We got our 189 grant immediately on the day after the medicals were "cleared". However, our panel physician submitted the medical results on paper and it took two months until they were sent to Australia and until somebody had time to type the results into the online system and mark them as "cleared". Form 80 is not always required, your CO will contact you if (s)he needs it. Submit the documents your CO requested and wait; there is nothing else that you can do for now. 

*@tuandm2013: *
In theory, you are right - your kid will get citizenship immediately if it is born to PR holders in Australia. However, to pull that off you are on a pretty tight time schedule for your move to Australia. Plus, to quote from form 160: 



> If a pregnant visa applicant is prepared to undergo a chest x-ray, it is recommended that [...] special precautions are taken (eg. using a protective lead shield and *waiting until at least the second trimester*).


If the processing takes a bit longer (due to the dreaded "external checks" or referred medicals) you might end up having to apply for a child visa. If you manage to pull it off in time I would imagine it to be very stressful. Flying while heavily pregnant, finding an ob-gyn and hospital to deliver in, finding and moving into a new flat and caring for a new-born in a new environment without friends and family to help out - it does not sound appealing. I'd certainly go for the second option, deliver in my home country, include the baby in the PR application, move to Australia and apply for citizenship as a family after a couple of years (at least four). 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> *@zqureshi:*
> To be honest, one can only speculate how long it will take. We got our 189 grant immediately on the day after the medicals were "cleared". However, our panel physician submitted the medical results on paper and it took two months until they were sent to Australia and until somebody had time to type the results into the online system and mark them as "cleared". Form 80 is not always required, your CO will contact you if (s)he needs it. Submit the documents your CO requested and wait; there is nothing else that you can do for now.
> ...



You're right, for offshore applicants, it is best to wait a bit and add a child in to PR visa as a family. The option is there for onshore applicants, whose pregnancy is beyond 2nd trimester (With the help of current technology in AU nowadays and equipped with suitable protective equipment, we hope the risk is minimal). There are always pros and cons, at the end it is up to applicants.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tuandm2013, 

you are right of course - for onshore applicants it could be a viable option. And of course everybody has to decide themselves what's best . 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## ahmadpk (Apr 5, 2013)

*DIAC put on hold my 175 application bcz of pregnancy means all process in pending?*

Dear All,
After applying for subclass 175 (jan2012), I got CO (Jun 2012) assigned,submitted my Form80 and added my spouse and mentioned that she is pregnant ( Aug 2012). The CO added her and marked all the documents "met" and asked me that my application has been "put on hold" till the child is born.
*My question* is does it means all the process was in pending or my background checks were going on. Now that I have submitted child passport etc (March 2013) so it means I will be waiting for an year as average background checks for HR countries(Pakistan) takes one year or I have to wait for 3,4 months as it is almost 16 months that I applied for immigration and 8 months that I got CO assigned.
Please any one experienced the same or know about such cases reply.
Thanks


----------



## ahmadpk (Apr 5, 2013)

ahmadpk said:


> Dear All,
> After applying for subclass 175 (jan2012), I got CO (Jun 2012) assigned,submitted my Form80 and added my spouse and mentioned that she is pregnant ( Aug 2012). The CO added her and marked all the documents "met" and asked me that my application has been "put on hold" till the child is born.
> *My question* is does it means all the process was in pending or my background checks were going on. Now that I have submitted child passport etc (March 2013) so it means I will be waiting for an year as average background checks for HR countries(Pakistan) takes one year or I have to wait for 3,4 months as it is almost 16 months that I applied for immigration and 8 months that I got CO assigned.
> Please any one experienced the same or know about such cases reply.
> Thanks


I was not asked for Medical or PCC...still waiting for both


----------



## ahmadpk (Apr 5, 2013)

any one please?


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys,

We got our ACS +ve and also got the IELTS results. 7,7,7,7.5. All is good. We can now file in the EOI. But greater news happened to us' wifey is pregnant. So now we are being advised that strictly no XRAY can be done. So does it even make sense to apply for EOI? 

Or, should we apply for EOI and keep the medical on hold until after the baby is born? 

Pls advise. I am too excited in life to think normal at this moment. 

THANKS A LOT!!!


----------



## ahmadpk (Apr 5, 2013)

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> We got our ACS +ve and also got the IELTS results. 7,7,7,7.5. All is good. We can now file in the EOI. But greater news happened to us' wifey is pregnant. So now we are being advised that strictly no XRAY can be done. So does it even make sense to apply for EOI?
> 
> ...


You should apply for EOI and keep the medical on hold, it will save some time for you.


----------



## kobrainozz (May 23, 2013)

*no reply from CO*

I'm in a similar situation...lodged application(189 visa) last month and uploaded all the necessary docs and when CO was allocated I sent him an e-mail explaining that my wife is pregnant and we would like to delay the process until the baby is born in Aug 2013. But I have not received any response from the CO. It has been more than 10 days now...Really confused on whether I should go ahead and complete my PCC and medicals and wait for my spouses' medicals until august. any others who have gone through the same situation plz help....


----------



## ahmadpk (Apr 5, 2013)

kobrainozz said:


> I'm in a similar situation...lodged application(189 visa) last month and uploaded all the necessary docs and when CO was allocated I sent him an e-mail explaining that my wife is pregnant and we would like to delay the process until the baby is born in Aug 2013. But I have not received any response from the CO. It has been more than 10 days now...Really confused on whether I should go ahead and complete my PCC and medicals and wait for my spouses' medicals until august. any others who have gone through the same situation plz help....


Your medicals without your spouse medicals will be of no good to you. Your case will go in pending when it comes to medicals. I am not sure but other processing will go as per their schedule. so good is to wait for your CO reply. and yes if you have not uploaded "change of circumstances form" then do that may be then you get some reply.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys,

I recd the golden mail today

*SkillSelect invitation

You submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect relating to Skilled Migration to Australia. Based on the information in your EOI submitted in SkillSelect, you are invited to apply for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa.

Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 30 Aug 2013.
*
Now, I have a few doubts, Pls help me :
1. My wife is pregnant and as i read that we cannot do X ray during pregnancy.
2. Is it advisable to apply and when asked to do medical inform the CO about pregnancy?
3. What happens then?

Really excited and confused at the same time.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
________________


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi harshaldesai , 

1. Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family! You can get the chest X-ray done during pregnancy but it is not recommended. Read the information in Form 160 and discuss this with your wife's doctor. 

2+3. Sure, you can apply right now. Your application will usually be put on hold until the baby is born and your wife (and kid) had their health examination. Note that you cannot get the visa before the rest of your family, except if you remove her from the application and apply for a partner visa once you have your PR. I would not recommend this, by the way. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi harshaldesai ,
> 
> 1. Congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family! You can get the chest X-ray done during pregnancy but it is not recommended. Read the information in Form 160 and discuss this with your wife's doctor.
> 
> ...


Hi Monica,

Thanks for your prompt response.

Thanks for your wishes too 

I will get a few things in order in coming days and then make the application and when we reach the medical stage i shall update the dept about pregnancy and see how it goes. 

I cannot remove her from the application as she is the primary applicant and i am the dependent 

Regards,


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

> I cannot remove her from the application as she is the primary applicant and i am the dependent.


Even better . It's so great when both partners are "skilled". You double your visa chances and she always has the choice to go back to work if the family needs the money. In our case it was similar: I was primary applicant but he got a job right after we landed. It's so great if you can support each other as a couple!

Congrats again and have fun picking (Australian?) baby names, 
Monika


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

espresso said:


> Even better . It's so great when both partners are "skilled". You double your visa chances and she always has the choice to go back to work if the family needs the money. In our case it was similar: I was primary applicant but he got a job right after we landed. It's so great if you can support each other as a couple!
> 
> Congrats again and have fun picking (Australian?) baby names,
> Monika


Yes. It sure helps. I think i will apply for the same in coming days and then once we have a CO we shall update about pregnancy.


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

kobrainozz said:


> I'm in a similar situation...lodged application(189 visa) last month and uploaded all the necessary docs and when CO was allocated I sent him an e-mail explaining that my wife is pregnant and we would like to delay the process until the baby is born in Aug 2013. But I have not received any response from the CO. It has been more than 10 days now...Really confused on whether I should go ahead and complete my PCC and medicals and wait for my spouses' medicals until august. any others who have gone through the same situation plz help....


hi,

can you please share if you recd any response from the CO?


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys,

we had recd the invitation to apply and the application was valid till 30th Aug. We lodged our application successfully and now awaiting CO. When the CO asks us to proceed further with the medicals we intend to update them with the pregnancy. But i need some help here. I was going through the 1022-Notification of Changes form. There is no specific section related to pregnancy. How do we go about it then? or we just need to email the CO?

Section 14 on the form has 
_*Information which is no longer current*_

*New correct details*

Any help would be appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## To_Aus (Sep 6, 2013)

*New baby not having a passport*

Hello Friends,

Need some help from the members here. I got an invitation to apply for 189 visa and my invitation is expiring by 12th Sep. Currently my application has me and my wife. We have 2 month year old baby and his passport is yet to be issued. Since he was premature we didn't want the risk of traveling with him immediately to passport office and hence the issuing got delayed. But I am expecting that the passport will be issued by next week. Considering this can you please guide me on the below questions

1. Can I go ahead and apply the visa with just adding my wife as dependent ? After our baby's passport is issued, can I add him to my dependent list by using the form 1022 ?

2. In the initial application, Do I need to add our baby as a non-migrating dependent?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## vinit (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,


Just a few quick questions. 

I will be applying for the Sub Class 190 (Skilled Regional sponsored South Australia) visa on the 11th of September 2013. Just got the good news from my wife, didn't know how to react coz am so confused and am so looking forward to landing up in Oz at the earliest! I was planning to include my wife and my 4 year old kid in the application till now.

I will highly appreciate if you could help me by answering the below few questions.

1) Since my wife is pregnant (she might be 1-2 months pregnant now) and I will not go through the risky X-Ray at the moment, is it possible to file my application as an individual at the moment and then apply for my wife and kids visa later on when the baby is born? I do not have any problems leaving my wife here in India coz we stay with our parents and they will be taking good care of her!

2) I will turn 31 in December so do not want to risk of losing another 5 points on my visa by prolonging things and turn 32 by the time I get the visa stamped!

3) Earlier I was planning to file the documents of all of us together and then move there alone until I find a suitable job to support my family calling my wife and kid eventually. To sum it up, I do not have any problems if my wife and kids join me at a later stage (even after an year or so) after me being there.

4) Under what category will I be eligible to apply my wife and kids Visa at a later stage?

5) How much time will the whole process of my wife and kids take if I move down to Oz now once I have my residency stamped.

Highly appreciating everyone's suggestions in advance.



Cheers,

Vinit


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

vinit said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Just a few quick questions.
> ...


Congrats on the new addition to your family. 

Not the best person to guide you, but will try my best  since i am also in a similar situation and we too have decided to keep our medicals on hold till the baby is born as we don't want to risk with the XRAY. 

All my replies in *Bold*


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

To_Aus said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need some help from the members here. I got an invitation to apply for 189 visa and my invitation is expiring by 12th Sep. Currently my application has me and my wife. We have 2 month year old baby and his passport is yet to be issued. Since he was premature we didn't want the risk of traveling with him immediately to passport office and hence the issuing got delayed. But I am expecting that the passport will be issued by next week. Considering this can you please guide me on the below questions
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new addition in your family. 

In this case i would suggest you go ahead and lodge your application with your wife included in it and also apply for your baby's passport in the mean while. Once you have the passport at hand you may upload the Form 1022 Change of Circumstances" and upload the necessary details or wait till you have a CO alloted and explain the situation to him / her and they may be able to guide you well. 

I think you will need to add our baby as a non-migrating dependent

This is what makes sense to me, But i would still recon you consult someone for a 2nd opinion. 

Regards,


----------



## harshaldesai (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys, 

A small update from my end. we had updated the CO about my wife's pregnancy and she responded back today morning stating that we may sort all the other documents besides the medicals and update her after the baby is born with baby's details and proceed further. 

_Please continue with the document request excepting the health assessments within the requested time frame. Please include in the document return a letter from your doctor confirming your pregnancy and expected birth date.

After the birth of your baby please notify the department. In order to add the baby onto the application, the Department will require the following
· Form 1022

· Baby Passport

· Baby Birth Certificate.
_

Regards,


----------



## dipen_trivedi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello
I got positive result in ACS skill assessment and I am planning to apply for SkillSelect 190 visa (NSW state sponsorship) very soon

As my wife is 4 month pregnant so till new baby born and getting new baby passport I can't move forward. I think in Aug 2014 I can get visa along with my wife and new born child.

My question is that 

(1) Should I apply alone for PR and after 1 year call my wife and child ?

(2) If I wait till my child born my application will be on halt. If any rules changes what will happen to my application ?

(3) If I go alone on PR then later on on which visa I can call my wife and child ?

Its time to make decision so I need your guidance.
Thanks


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

dipen_trivedi said:


> Hello
> I got positive result in ACS skill assessment and I am planning to apply for SkillSelect 190 visa (NSW state sponsorship) very soon
> 
> As my wife is 4 month pregnant so till new baby born and getting new baby passport I can't move forward. I think in Aug 2014 I can get visa along with my wife and new born child.
> ...


Please see comments highlighted in red


----------



## Bunnie (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi all,

i need your help in the pregnancy matter, i see all your comments are value here but i couldn't find an answer to my question yet 

I'm still waiting to get the feedback from (Vetassess) and my wife is currently pregnant..
If i waited until the baby is born and add him to the application with us, will he be a citizin after spending 4 years in Australia and get the passport same as us? or he can apply for it after spending 10 years in Australia since he's under-aged? 

Kindly advise as some people are saying that he won't take the passport after four years.


----------



## Bunnie (Mar 31, 2015)

Bunnie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i need your help in the pregnancy matter, i see all your comments are value here but i couldn't find an answer to my question yet
> 
> ...


Help pleaseeeeee


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi PRK,

Hope you are settled in Australia with wife and kids. I am going through the same stage and can relate to this post, i guess you are in the best situation to guide me.

I have submitted EOI and as per the trend and stats on immi website, I am going to get the invitation most likely in this or next month. Consider some important dates

1. Wife is pregnant and delivery is due in May 2016.
2. She can travel no later than March 2016. 
3. My EOI score is 65.
4. ACS assessment is valid till July 2016.
5. September, 2016 I will loose the points for my age.
6. IELTS is 7+ in all categories.
7. Occupation code is 261112, system analyst.

We were planning to have our first kid in Australia but she has to do the medical test and XRay is mandatory so we she can only do the XRay in May 2016 which means I would have to readjust my plan but what should be the best way to do. Anticipating that if i get the invitation in a month or so, kindly guide me 

1. If I continue my with existing EOI and as expected get an invitation in November 2015 then wont be able to submit the medical report for wife until May. What will happen to my case will they put on hold till I submit wife's medical report i.e. May 2016?

2. Will they dismiss the case and ask to resubmit the EOI?

3. If I suspend my EOI for the time being and resubmit in March 2016. Most likely my category will reach the ceiling value and it will be considered for 2016-2017.

4. If I dont respond to the invitation then will my EOI be automatically considered for next round or will be void.

5. Can I change the status of EOI to make it only for me and exclude my wife so atleast I can continue with invitation and then at later stage add my wife. 

Regards,
Umer


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Hi PRK,
> 
> Hope you are settled in Australia with wife and kids. I am going through the same stage and can relate to this post, i guess you are in the best situation to guide me.
> 
> ...


Go with option 1. Apply with both you and your wife as the dependant applicant. Don't get your and your wife's medicals done. Ensure that your PCCs are done only after your baby's birth, ideally when your baby's passport will be ready. 

When the co asks for your medicals then let them know and request them to put your application on hold by providing them proof of the expected pregnancy and due date. 

Co would definitely cooperate would ask you to fill form 1022 along with submitting other proofs. 

Rest the process is straightforward. Once your baby's documents like birth certificate and passport are ready then add him or her as a dependant. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Gurudev, seeing your credentials. You must be an avid English speaker 8.5 straight 

CO are usually cooperative and would they put the application on hold? 
Any way of contacting them and discussing the case beforehand ? 
Usually how long does it take to assign a CO?
I am planning to have our baby in USA now as we already have USA visit visa. How would impact the baby Australian Immigration ?


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Thanks Gurudev, seeing your credentials. You must be an avid English speaker 8.5 straight
> 
> CO are usually cooperative and would they put the application on hold?
> Any way of contacting them and discussing the case beforehand ?
> ...


Thanks. 

1. CO would definitely cooperate - I don't see any reason for him/her to be non-cooperative as long as you have a genuine reason with substantiating evidence.

2. There is a phone no. floating on the forum - +61 1300 364 613 but I'm not sure if that will be of any help as you haven't even got an invitation so far. You may also try sending an email to [email protected]. You may try your luck. I'm not aware of any other means as of now.

3. It takes anywhere between 5-8 weeks for most of the applicants.

4. I don't think the birth of your baby in US would be an issue as long as you have your baby's documents in place viz. birth certificate and passport.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello All

I applied for 190 subclass visa on the 23/09/2015 including my spouse, but she is pregnant (almost 3 months ) at present and her due is on May-2016. Now CO has been assigned to my application and had requested for Medicals and PCC. 

Right now we have decided not to do the Medicals for both of us and requesting CO to hold our application till baby is born.

I have few queries.

1. Is that can i do PCC now or later (after baby is born)

2. A certficate from Gynaecologist stating my wife is pregnant & uploading doc with scans along with Form 1022, will do enough or is it necessary to get the certificate from the concerned medical authority doctors/hospital where they will inform DIBP.

3. Requesting documents means have they verified/scrutinized all the doccuments that i had submitted, Cos my employer didn't receive any call.

Please advice on what should i do. Appreciate your help.

thanks
canchi


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hello All
> 
> I applied for 190 subclass visa on the 23/09/2015 including my spouse, but she is pregnant (almost 3 months ) at present and her due is on May-2016. Now CO has been assigned to my application and had requested for Medicals and PCC.
> 
> ...


Please Advise.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Wife is Pregnant*

Guys , 

I am in a different kind of situation . I was planning to do ACS this month and got to hear great news that my wife is Pregnant. 

I am right now confused whether I should do ACS now or should wait till the baby is born . 

As i read from the forum it looks like i can do the entire process and just keep the medicals and PCC last . 

Will that be good in my case too . Thanks in advance for your help . You guys rock


----------



## rahulraju2008 (Nov 30, 2015)

vish555 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am in a different kind of situation . I was planning to do ACS this month and got to hear great news that my wife is Pregnant.
> 
> ...


I would say no harm in getting the ACS and English languages tests done now. After that you can take a decision on :

Submit EOI, wait to get invited, apply and ask for it to put it on hold. 
Or
Submit EOI close to your wife's delivery date. 

Also you might want to consider whether your is a prorated or non prorated code


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

rahulraju2008 said:


> I would say no harm in getting the ACS and English languages tests done now. After that you can take a decision on :
> 
> Submit EOI, wait to get invited, apply and ask for it to put it on hold.
> Or
> ...


Thanks Rahul , I am applying for 261313 - Software Engineer . 

I will do ACS and try to get PTE by then and see how much time it takes . Thanks again for the prompt reply . And wish all the very best


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello All,

I would like to get suggestion from the experts. I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and attached all the supporting document except Medical and PCC. I have included my wife and son in the application. My wife is carrying now and expected delivery date is in August. I have couple of questions related to medical and pcc.

1)	Considering the fact that my wife is carrying, it is not advisable to get the medical done for her as it includes the x-ray, which is not good during pregnancy. So I planning to inform the CO about the pregnancy and ask him/her to put the application of HOLD. So when should I inform the CO about this? Should I wait for the CO to ask for the Medical reports and then inform about this?
2)	Should I go ahead and complete the medical for myself and my son or can I do it once the CO ask for the same?
3)	Similarly, should I complete the PCC now or shall I wait for CO to ask for it (I’ll get some additional time to land Aus)?

Requesting your help and thanks in advance.

Thanks,


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have not lodged visa yet but based on what i have read so far please find my comments below 



aus_immigration said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to get suggestion from the experts. I have applied for 189 visa yesterday and attached all the supporting document except Medical and PCC. I have included my wife and son in the application. My wife is carrying now and expected delivery date is in August. I have couple of questions related to medical and pcc.
> 
> ...


----------



## aus_immigration (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for your response.

The CO has been allotted for my application and got a mail from her asking the below documents:
Medical - for me, my wife and my son
PCC - for me and my wife

I had replied to her mail explaining my situation and also attached the Medical Certificate from the hospital explaining my wife's pregnancy. I haven't got any response even after one week. So I have initiated the process of Medical for me and my son and PCC for me and wife. I have got everything else except my PCC, which is pending due to Police Verification due to address change.

Now, after receiving all the requested details except my wife's medical (can be done only post delivery, after August), should I update the application status back to "Information Provided"? Or should I send a mail to CO explaining this? 

I'm bit worried here as I haven't got any reply from CO for my first mail.

Requesting your suggestion.

Thanks,



vish555 said:


> I have not lodged visa yet but based on what i have read so far please find my comments below


----------



## arya1234 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello Friends!!!

I have one problem I had paid my Visa fees on 18th April, 2016 and I have submitted my all documents including PCC and Medicals where I had clearly stated that my wife is pregnant and expected date of delivery would be in 5th August, 2016, as some of my friends who has lodged Application in similar dates have been assigned CO and in my case still CO is not being assigned, my agent is telling me that as we have already informed DIBP regarding pregnancy due to that CO is not being assigned. Please advise whether I should ask my agent to contact DIBP for assigning CO or should wait.


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi,

I have received invitation to apply for 189 visa before 4th September. My wife is pregnant and is due for delivery by October end. In the EOI application, I’ve mentioned my wife and 2-year-old son as migrating dependents and didn’t mention about the unborn baby. I would appreciate if experts on this forum advise me on the below.

1.	I’ve created ImmiAccount and started to fill the application. Pls. clarify, do I have to mention the details of unborn baby as non-migrating dependent in the visa application anywhere or else just leave it blank. 

2.	I’m planning to lodge visa application soon by 4th August and when CO is allocated say after two months by 4th October, I would like to inform him to hold the application until the baby is born i.e October end. When I have birth certificate and passport of the baby, I’ll forward to CO to activate medicals & PCC. I’ve read here on the forum that there won’t be any extra cost for including baby in the application after the visa is lodged.


----------



## arsalan_ali (Aug 1, 2016)

I am also in the same situation. I have launched EOI 189 with 65 points. I will get an invite in next couple of rounds. My wife is pregnant and the baby is due in April 2017. We are now confused to do the medicals or put the application on hold.

Please advice


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have got EOI for 189 visa and my wife and me are expecting, so I am in a similar situation. Just first trimester has gone, so we have another 6 months. I was a bit confused on how to proceed now considering the medical that needs to be done for my wife.
I followed the thread a bit and as it appears I should apply for visa now and dont produce the PCC and medical test report for both of us, once CO is assigned and asks for it let him know the situation and get the required time. Once the child is born, add him to application produce PCC and medical report for all of us, this way the entry time also will be more confortable as PCC and medical reports are submitted at a much later date. Let me know if my understanding is correct. 

Also I will be 40 in Jan 2017, so will doing all this affect my EOI status, as i got EOI with 65 points, and I will loose 10 points. I am hoping that my point will not change here on even if visa processing goes beyond next Jan (which is certainly will, i dont see it happening before next july-aug). Please let me know if my thinking is right here or not ?

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## hanuman.saini (Aug 27, 2016)

I have launched EOI 189 with 65 points. I have applied for Visa and done medicals. My wife is pregnant 2nd trimester and after consultation with family doctor proceeded with wife x-ray with double shield. and the baby is due in Oct 2017. 

I also mentioned that i need baby delivered in Australia, will the visa be granted, put on hold?


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

hanuman.saini said:


> I have launched EOI 189 with 65 points. I have applied for Visa and done medicals. My wife is pregnant 2nd trimester and after consultation with family doctor proceeded with wife x-ray with double shield. and the baby is due in Oct 2017.
> 
> I also mentioned that i need baby delivered in Australia, will the visa be granted, put on hold?


So far as you have completed the application, I dont think it will be kept on hold for the reason you mentioned. And as i understand if the baby is born, while you are in australia, the bay will be granted visa based on the kind of visa that the parents have.


----------



## hanuman.saini (Aug 27, 2016)

rohit_99129 said:


> So far as you have completed the application, I dont think it will be kept on hold for the reason you mentioned. And as i understand if the baby is born, while you are in australia, the bay will be granted visa based on the kind of visa that the parents have.


You mean the visa will be granted and allowed to travel to Australia and deliver the baby?


----------



## rohit_99129 (Oct 10, 2016)

hanuman.saini said:


> You mean the visa will be granted and allowed to travel to Australia and deliver the baby?


Yes, I dont think there is any problem in that.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hanuman.saini said:


> I have launched EOI 189 with 65 points. I have applied for Visa and done medicals. My wife is pregnant 2nd trimester and after consultation with family doctor proceeded with wife x-ray with double shield. and the baby is due in Oct 2017.
> 
> I also mentioned that i need baby delivered in Australia, will the visa be granted, put on hold?


if you have done medicals for wife then case will progress normally


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi PRK,
Well Am in a similar position as you are.I have lodged EOI which is a joint application.Now my wife is one month pregnant.I haven't received an invite yet but in a dilemma once I get an invite that PR grant will be postponed further. Is it better to change as single applicant as I have not received any invite. You're advice would be great. Hoping you are having a great life in Australia!
cheers!
Sidharth.


----------



## siddhu7 (Jan 3, 2017)

*Expected delay of Visa*

Hi Everone!
Well, I lodged EOI which is a joint application.Now my wife is one month pregnant.I haven't received an invite yet but in a dilemma once I get an invite that PR grant will be postponed further. Is it better to change as single applicant as I have not received any invite. You're advice would be great.!

cheers!
Sidharth.


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

hanuman.saini said:


> You mean the visa will be granted and allowed to travel to Australia and deliver the baby?


Hi Hanuman

Did you receive your Grant or was your application was put on hold. 

Hannibal


----------



## nareshv (Mar 18, 2017)

hanuman.saini said:


> I have launched EOI 189 with 65 points. I have applied for Visa and done medicals. My wife is pregnant 2nd trimester and after consultation with family doctor proceeded with wife x-ray with double shield. and the baby is due in Oct 2017.
> 
> I also mentioned that i need baby delivered in Australia, will the visa be granted, put on hold?


Hi Hanuman, Can you provide some more detials on how to move forward with the x-ray for pregnant women. I want to follow the same path as you were. Is it possible to have your contact details pls..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

nareshv said:


> Hi Hanuman, Can you provide some more detials on how to move forward with the x-ray for pregnant women. I want to follow the same path as you were. Is it possible to have your contact details pls..
> 
> Thanks in advance..


The DIBP authorized diagnostics center allow for Pregnant lady chest x ray after 14 weeks of pregnancy. You need to get a letter from your Gynic that's its safe and you will have to sign a consent that you are aware of the risk. 

When doing x ray ask for a Lead shield which protects from the xray. inform the xray technician that your wife is pregnant, they usually reduce the intensity of the rays.

Hope that helps

Hannibal


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Desperately need your guidance.

I updated my EOI in business analyst category with 70 points on 22nd Apr 2018. 

We are in a family planning mode. However, my wife has not conceived yet. Based on my research, I got to know that pregnant ladies cannot go for X-ray. Will appreciate if anyone explains the below scenarios:


(1). In case she conceives when I get the ITA and she is pregnant she wont be able to do X-ray test. Hence, she wont get medical. And the CO wont issue the Visa.

Question: 
Does the CO holds the whole visa application? 
Will the CO issue me visa and keep on hold Visa for my spouse? 
If CO holds the whole visa application, does he/she gives time till delivery to get the visa?

(2). Since she has not conceived yet, 

Question:
Should both of us do medicals?
Should she do the medicals since she has not conceived yet and then we will be able to apply.
The Initial entry date is calculated by Medicals or PCC whichever is earlier? Is it correct to say?

Experts: Need your guidance since accordingly I will go for medicals tomorrow !!


----------

